# Looking for a place for bird dog training



## NRA Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a young french brittany and I am looking for someone with acreage in southeast Trumbull county. (liberty, hubbard or vienna area) I have access to birds, (quail and pigeons) and would share them in exchange for a place to work on training this pup. 330-219-5521


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Why not just use the dog training area at Grand River Public Hunting Area?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Berlin has a dog training area also.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 7, 2007)

Cowan lake has a spot as well.


----------

